# train's slow speed



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

How to control a train's speed with a slow motion but steadily like this one in youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGlQ3dKqsBM.

My locos always move constantly like we cruise a car and thus sometimes it does not look real if they climb up hill. But if we reduce the speed they won't move at all.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

what are you using to control your trains?


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Greg, 
I use USA train power 10amp. It has a momentum function.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So you either need locos that are geared lower, or more locos on the same train. 

An alternative involves electronics in the locos with a "cruise control" option, but that means either DCC or Airwire, or some other remote control product. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a really nice layout in the video. He is running digital (dcc) and his layout (with all the ups/downs) is a perfect application for the BEMF feature that modern decoders and DCC can provide. 

Keith


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the information. That's why I feel my train is not real when I watched that video. I am learning about DCC from Greg's website and in touch with a few dealers to learn how to assemble the decoders in the locos. It's will take me quite a while to digest all those knowledge. I wonder if there is a place I can send my locos over for this kind of service.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually a real train speeds up and slows down with grades, and the engineer needs to compensate. 

A constant speed over changes in grade is not prototypical, but I do realize it might be desirable for constant, unattended operation. 

So, DCC clearly has decoders that can do this. I believe that the Airwire system also has this and it is named "cruise control"... also some other proprietary remote control systems have it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What locomotives are you looking to convert to DCC? Do you have a DCC control system?


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

What locomotives are you looking to convert to DCC? Do you have a DCC control system?


I want to convert USA train, it's a virginia&truckee. I really don't know if it has DCC control system, probably not.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You will need a DCC control system from NCE, Piko, Massoth or one of many other manufacture. What model is the USA? GP-7, GP-38, SD-70, SD-45?


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

You will need a DCC control system from NCE, Piko, Massoth or one of many other manufacture. What model is the USA? GP-7, GP-38, SD-70, SD-45? 

It's the steam engine, Virginia & Truckee.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

ou will need a DCC control system from NCE, Piko, Massoth or one of many other manufacture. What model is the USA? GP-7, GP-38, SD-70, SD-45? 

Don't I need a decoder installed inside the loco as well?


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I like the idea of a Piko controller because I also have a Piko loco.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The locomotive is USAT docksider if I remember right.... Virginia & Truckee is the "road name", like Santa Fe... the Manufacturer is USA Trains, the "model" is an 0-6-0 Docksider.... 

"steam loco" covers hundreds of locomotives. 

Virginia & Truckee had many different types of locos. 

Yes you need a decoder inside, that is why Mike mentioned a "system", not just one part, a decoder... you need decoders in the locos, power, and the DCC control system. 

Greg


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Greg, 
Thank you for clarifying the terminology and other technical issues. I will be continuing to learn a lot about this sophisticated type of hobby.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's meant in a helpful way, we are all trying to be helpful, even if it may not seem that way all the time! 

Regards, Greg


----------

